# MA, Walpole area : Player moving in, need a group



## Corsair (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll be moving to my new digs in Walpole in a couple months, and I am trying to get an idea as to whats around for gaming groups.  I will probably still be playing in my old group up in woburn, but that group doesn't meet often enough for my liking.  Any groups of relatively "adult" players (21+) within 25 minutes driving?

Normally I'd be a DM looking for players, but my new job eats up way too much time and energy, leaving me too drained to be creative for DMing, so what DMs out there need players?

Either post here with information, or email me at smith.jared@gmail.com


----------



## dpetroc (Feb 11, 2005)

Well... not within 25 minutes, unfortunately. However, I run a homegrown "3.25" game in Holden ('bout an hour and a bit) that runs twice a month on Saturdays.  Game has a celtic setting right now, and falls within the 'mature' category (3 21+ and 2 30+ PCs and DM is mid-30's).  Happy to provide details if you feel you might want to make the extra drive (I have folks that come in from Boston and Haverhill, so I thought I'd ask...).


----------



## Corsair (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, but it would be a bit too much of a hike for me.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2005)

Corsair, there are lots of gamers in the area, thank goodness. Do a quick scan on this forum... I seem to remember other folks looking for players.


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 15, 2005)

Is Providence too far for you?  Just down 95S.

What games are you interested in?  I'm actually trying to get a Shadowrun group going.


----------



## Corsair (Feb 16, 2005)

Piratecat: That's actually part of why I started posting at ENWorld.  Lot of locals it on the forum, it seems.  I wasn't able to come to the last Boston Gameday, but I hope to swing by the next one, just to meet people.

GlassJaw: It might be, might not.  I'll keep it in mind if I can't find anywhere closer.  

As for games, I play primarily DnD 3.5e, but I'd love to play a SW d20 game also.  I'm willing to try new rules sets, but I'd be more comfortable in a more "standard" DnD game, just because thats what I'm used to.  I am interested in trying a sci-fi or modern game, if the group looks like a good one.


----------

